# How can I get Zelnorm/Zelmac in U.S.?



## Jeanine (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi All,Is there a way to get this drug if I live in the U.S.?


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Jeanine:Go down to the Zelnorn forum and you will find information there.Welcome aboard.Renee'


----------

